

The picture that makes you feel as if you're on Mars - amerf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2301619/Amazing-FOUR-BILLION-PIXEL-interactive-panorama-gives-360-degree-view-Mars-standing-Curiosity-rover.html

======
anigbrowl
Not only does it provide impressive Martian panoramas, this is also a good way
to get a close-up look at the Rover itself. I didn't know, for example, that
it has its own sundial: [http://www.washington.edu/news/2012/08/29/from-uw-to-
mars-su...](http://www.washington.edu/news/2012/08/29/from-uw-to-mars-sundial-
has-an-important-role/)

